# SPOTY 2022



## Beebo (20 Dec 2022)

Nominations are in. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/63887059

I can’t see anyone beating O’Sullivan. He’s the best snooker player ever. Just for longevity alone he should win it. 
He turned pro before all the others were born, except for Muirhead, who was 2 at the time.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

Quite a thin field tbh.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2022)

Ben Stokes again. He's performances and leadership with the England team has been superb.


----------



## jowwy (20 Dec 2022)

it will probably be stokes.....after the current series win in pakistan


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2022)

Beth Mead, I reckon 👍


----------



## BrumJim (20 Dec 2022)

[cyclists rant] No space for Tom Pidcock, World Champion and record breaking Alpe d'Huez rider, then? [/cyclists rant]


----------



## BrumJim (20 Dec 2022)

Eve Muirhead. Olympic gold and I (no longer) secretly have a crush on her.


----------



## Beebo (20 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Quite a thin field tbh.



I thought that too, but they are all winners at world or European level. 
We have definitely had worse fields.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

Slightly biased as she is a Scot, but Eve Muirhead for me too. Her brothers have a farm a couple of miles away.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Eve Muirhead. Olympic gold and I (no longer) secretly have a crush on her.



Was Jess Ennis for me!💗💗💗


----------



## Alex321 (20 Dec 2022)

There are a few others that could have been in the list. As mentioned above, from a cyclist POV, Tom Pidcock would have been a contender, except that outside the world of cycling, he is little known.

From that list, I think Stokes has to be the current favourite. If it had been held in March, Muirhead would have been favourite.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

Who was the footy player who missed a penalty? Well - not him.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Dec 2022)

BrumJim said:


> [cyclists rant] No space for Tom Pidcock, World Champion and record breaking Alpe d'Huez rider, then? [/cyclists rant]



I think to get on the list a cyclist typically needs something more than the relatively obscure cyclo-cross world champs. TdF yellow or green, road world champs, or multiple Olympic golds.

Stage win at the Tour doesn't cut it.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think to get on the list a cyclist typically needs something more than the relatively obscure cyclo-cross world champs. TdF yellow or green, road world champs, or multiple Olympic golds.
> 
> Stage win at the Tour doesn't cut it.



Has Cav got it???

Edit - 2011

Andy Murray got it twice - that's a tad ironic!!


----------



## geocycle (20 Dec 2022)

I’m a cricket fan but I’m surprised at Stokes nomination. He’s been an amazing captain but his personal performances have been patchy. The combined test and t20 teams would have a shout at the team prize.


----------



## Beebo (20 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> The combined test and t20 teams would have a shout at the team prize.



that’s nailed on for Women’s Euros.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2022)

Beebo said:


> that’s nailed on for Women’s Euros.



Too right


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Ronnie O'Sullivan for me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Dec 2022)

None of the above....


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> None of the above....



I’m rather fond of athletics so would have liked Laura Muir or Eilish McColgan.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Dec 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...e-year-awards-2022?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Other

The alternative...I have picked a fave...


----------



## BrumJim (21 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Slightly biased as she is a Scot, but Eve Muirhead for me too. Her brothers have a farm a couple of miles away.



These ones:
Eve Muirhead, Sports Personality of the Year Nominee ?


----------



## Time Waster (21 Dec 2022)

Sports Popularity of the Year award? Pointless rubbish imho. Might as well give it to a games player like rocket Ron! Complete BS. Never many personalities there imho so why the award name? I think my version is right. 

Not one of them are worthy of winning it compared to the class acts who have won it in the past. Mind you Raducanu won it so anyone can!


----------



## T4tomo (21 Dec 2022)

Hinderwell's finest for me.


----------



## jowwy (21 Dec 2022)

They flew that 2nd place trophy out to ben stokes in pakistan pretty quick…….matter of minutes it got there


----------



## T4tomo (22 Dec 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Hinderwell's finest for me.



Told you


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Beth Mead, I reckon 👍



Do I get a prize? 🏆


----------



## T4tomo (22 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Do I get a prize? 🏆



we'll share it


----------



## Mike_P (22 Dec 2022)

The those we have lost section always throws up some names that I had not registered as passing but only scratches the surface. There is a fuller list on the website https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/63860954


----------

